

Harper's Index, April 2013 - pron
http://harpers.org/archive/2013/04/harpers-index-349/

======
macchina
Thanks for reminding me about the Harper's Index. I love reading these things.

------
dakrisht
Looks like the e-cigarette business is booming. And CEO's are psychopaths.
Good stuff.

------
hayksaakian
Let me just subscribe to this RSS feed using....

------
raldi
_"Estimated weight in pounds of debris left on the moon by NASA : 36,600"_

Are those Earth pounds or Moon pounds?

~~~
awhow
Yes, slugs would have been a much clearer value to have reported.

------
brokentone
This feels like a post that is more suited for Reddit

